# My former 76 TA



## buzz sawyer (Apr 28, 2006)

There are some great looking rides here. Here's my first new car. Kept it for 25 years then sold it in 2001. All original except tailpipes (I re-welded the chrome tips) and a fan belt and upper radiator hose. Tires, wheels, suspension, drive train, interior, exterior, all original, 29K miles. 
Have to admit, I shed a tear as I watched the new owner drive it away. Sold it to help pay for a mint cond 97 loaded Z3. I wanted to keep them both, but the wife said I had to make a choice. Thought it was time for something new. There's no substitute for cubes, but the Z is one fine driving machine. Happiness isn't just around the corner, happiness IS the corner!


----------

